# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Smart Reply, a deep neural network that writes email, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"Computer, respond to this email."

by Greg Corrado
November 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"Google Is Feeding Romance Novels To Its Artificial Intelligence Engine To Make Its Products More Conversational"
Learning language from the language of love.

by Alex Kantrowitz
May 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "“I want to talk to you”: See the creepy, romantic poetry that came out of a Google AI system"

by Thu-Huong Ha
May 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Smart Reply for Gmail | The G Suite Show

Published on Jun 6, 2017




> It’s pretty easy to read your emails while you’re on the go, but responding to those emails takes effort. Smart Reply, available in Inbox by Gmail and Allo, saves you time by providing pre-written responses to your messages.

----------

